# Seiko Kinetic Battery Life



## JDR5075 (Aug 21, 2012)

Is it beneficial to occasionally let the battery run out of charge completely on a Seiko kinetic? You know a bit like doing a full cycle charge on your mobile phone.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

This section was taken from here, if you want to read the whole item, http://forums.watchuseek.com/f281/look-into-seiko-kinetic-watch-technology-254265.html

Unfortunately, the LiOn cell doesnâ€™t have an infinite life span. Sooner or later your rechargeable cell will lose its ability to maintain an optimal charge. If you wear a Kinetic every day you probably wonâ€™t notice the efficiency loss until the LiOn cell is nearing its end. With models that arenâ€™t equipped with the power reserve indicator feature, you wonâ€™t know this until the cellâ€™s voltage drops to the point that your watchâ€™s second hand starts ticking in an erratic manner.

Note that all rechargeable lithium ion batteries have self-discharge properties. They will slowly lose their power even when not in use. LiOn batteries are best kept at around a 40% charge capacity if you intend to store them for long periods without use.

Allowing a LiOn cell to discharge completely is also a total no-no. Doing so will seriously degrade the cellâ€™s internal chemicals and reduce its ability to hold a charge. Be sure never to allow your Kinetic watch (or a solar powered one, such as Citizen Eco Drive or Casio Tough Solar) to stop functioning.

Also, be wary of buying a Kinetic watch at a store that has stopped for some time. Chances are if the watch has been in the store for many months or years, youâ€™ll need to replace the KESU not long after youâ€™ve bought it. Unlike solar powered watches that are continually charged so long as there is enough light, Kinetics need to be shaken often to keep them charged.

Many brick-and-mortar watch dealers couldnâ€™t be bothered with this (the task itself is daunting if they have lots of Kinetics) and they allow the watches to self discharge over time.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

Hi

I'm interested in a Kinetic also. How much is a new battery?

cheers


----------



## JDR5075 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks trackrat. Great info - exactly what I needed to know.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

iloper said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm interested in a Kinetic also. How much is a new battery?
> 
> cheers


Â£12 to Â£15 on fleabay.

If you search use the term capacitor not battery.


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

See in steps how I replaced my capacitor here. http://www.thewatchf...pic=56397&st=15

Not to difficult a job all in all! Just make sure not to do what I did and put the watch back in the drawer for a few months... It now needs a new capacitor. :wallbash:

Tony


----------



## JDR5075 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Trackrat,

I've now read the full article you referred to - very interesting.

I have a Direct Drive and can appreciate that if you have a lot of watches then it might be quite annoying that it only holds its charge for a month.

I have to say that, contrary to your experience, the crown winding mechanism works just fine - I can give it an indicated weeks charge in just a few minutes and a full charge if I'm sat watching telly for half an hour.

I also have a Seiko 5 and really like it but I was wondering if there are some models/ calibers that are better than others?

Joss.


----------



## sleepy (Oct 28, 2012)

I went to a local jewellers the other day and asked about getting my SNG017 serviced. They told me for a service, clean/polish and new capacitor it would cost Â£90, this included a 3 year warranty on their work. Considering the watch is many years old, and I would like it to last many more, is this excessive or just right to keep my seiko running perfectly?


----------

